# Where do I put the Fallout 3 live access key



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

I got Fallout 3 for PC and played it and got a couple of achievements but the next time i played it, it said i need to put in a access key but it never asked me for it. I already had live from halo 2 and i think thats where the problem is does anyone know where i put the access key?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

I found out where you had to enter it but now i can't install the update does anyone now where i can download it and don't say games for windows because i checked there and it doesn't work.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the update you mean: GFW Live 1.1.


----------

